# Radweg quert Straße; wer hat Vorfahrt?



## hans-albert (30. Januar 2005)

Hi,

nachdem ich bisher viel geantwortet habe, nun mal 'ne Frage. 

Bei uns kommt es hier un da vor, dass ein Radweg eine Straße quert. Die Radweg-Fahrban geht in rot auf die Straße aufgepinselt im 90° Winkel über die Fahrbahn, flankiert von einer breiten gestrichelten weißen Linie rechts und links, zum Beispiel bei Autobahnzubringern, aber auch mitten im Stadtverkehr. An der Straße steht der "allgemeine Gefahrenhinweis" wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dreieckig mit Spitze oben, einem Radler drin, darunter ein Zusatzschild mit Pfeil von links nach rechts und zurück. Ich interpretiere diese Beschilderung als "Vorsicht, Radfahrer queren die Fahrbahn", was ja auch passend wäre. Nur; wer hat denn da Vorfahrt? 

Der Radweg ist wie gesagt auf die Straße gemalt, es sieht ein bisschen nach Zebrastreifen aus, und die Autofahrer interessiert es einen feuchten Kehrricht. Es ist, wie in Ialien über die Straße zu gehen. Wenn Du hinguckst hält niemand. Wenn Du einfach los läufst klappt es. 

Diese Überquerungen von Radwegen über Straßen tauchen hier immer wieder auf und verschwinden wieder. Ich habe mal einen Herrn im Trachtenanzug gefragt, wer nun Vorfahrt habe, aber die Antwort hat mich auch nicht so recht weiter gebracht.

Für die Ortskundigen in Saarbrücken: Eine Stelle war am Radweg Meerwiesertalweg nach dem Parkplatz am Studentenwohnheim, die ist mittlerweile wieder entfernt, eine andere ist noch ganz oben an der Hubert-Müller-Straße kurz vor der Brücke über die Autobahn, da quert der Radweg in Richtung Riegelsberg die Straße.

Auch die SuFu "+radweg +straße +vorfahrt" hat mich nicht weitergebracht. Wer hat bei so einer Straßenmalerei nun die Vorfahrt? 

Also im Voraus Danke für die Antworten.

Grüsse
"hans-albert"


----------



## Lenzman (30. Januar 2005)

Wenn du Einmündungen meinst haben Radfahrer(auf Radweg) und Fußgänger vor abbiegenden Fahrzeugen vorrang. 
Soweit zu meinem Wissen aus der Fahrschulzeit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Väterchen Rost (30. Januar 2005)

wenn der radweg die strasse quert, "die richtung wechselt", dann haben die autofahrer vorfahrt, müssen sich aber aber mit besonderer vorsicht nähern. "fahrrad-zebrasteifen" gibts nicht.  
(klingt irgendwie nach anpirschen.)






 ich nehme an du meinst das zeichen, oder? 
garantiert dir keine vorfahrt, hält die autofahrer wie gesagt nur zur besonderen vorsichtnahme an.


----------



## 007ike (30. Januar 2005)

Nun da es sich um eine Furt die rot angepinselt ist handelt, das gibt es im Saarland häufig, hat rechlich gesehen der Radfahrer vorfahrt. Aber das weiß niemand oder will niemand wissen.
Ich halte das gerade an den Autobahnzubringern für sehr bedenklich.

Ach ja vergessen, gerade an den Autobahnzubringern sollte es für die Autos noch eine Haltelinie geben. Die wird öfters vergessen.


----------



## carmin (30. Januar 2005)

Jo Lenzman hats ja eigentlich gesagt.

Aber ist diese Frage nicht rein theoretisch? Ich fahre/gehe dann über die Straße, wenn ich mich sicher fühle, und nicht, wenn die StVO etwas von Vorfahrt erzählt. Gibt hier genug Beispiele für Ampeln, bei denen ich bei Grün (für mich) heftigen Querverkehr habe, und bei Rot ist Ruhe.


----------



## nosh (30. Januar 2005)

da das tema ja schon geklärt zusein scheint und hier die richtigen leute sind will ich mal eine frage anhängen.
und zwar waren wir gestern abend zudritt auf den weg zur kneipe unseres vertrauens. sind auch braff an einer roten ampel stehen geblieben obwohl kein verkehr da war der grün hatte. dann ist die ganze ampel anlage abgeschaltet worden und wir sind  natürlich sofort los als wir schon ein stück auf der straße waren kammen von oben (für aachen kundige war da am boxgraben die ampel am "schlüsselloch" )  2wagen  der eine hat ziemlich viel gas gegeben und ist bestimmt mit über 80 sachen (in ner 50 zone) und hupend auf uns los. ich hab die flucht nach vorne ergriffen und bin schnell auf den rettenden fußweg gelaufen, die anderen beiden sind in der mitte der straße stehen geblieben so das der besagte wagen zwichen uns durch gerast ist. das auto da hinter ist hingegen so gefahren das die anden noch locker über die straße gekommen sind befor er da war.

so jetzt meine frage wer hatte da vorfahrt? der autofahrer weil er warscheinlich ein vorfahrts schild hatte, oder der sich schon bei der überquerung befindene fußgänger bzw. quervehrkehr? 
danke


----------



## hans-albert (30. Januar 2005)

Hi,

und Danke für die Antworten bisher.

Es ist keine Einmündung. Vereinfacht gesagt macht die Fahrbehn eine Rechtskurve und der Radweg wird geradeaus geführt und wechselt dabei von der rechten auf die linke Fahrbahnseite. Dazu überquert der Radweg die Fahrbahn.

Das Verkehrsschild von Väterchen Rost stimmt, und das bedeutet auch keine Vorfahrt, in der tat. Irritierend ist halt, dass, wie 007ike auch schreibt, der Radweg in rot auf die Straße gepinselt ist. Genau wie ein auf der Fahrbahn durch Farbe markierter Radweg. Nur nicht parallel, sondern hier quer drüber. 

Die Farbe und die gestrichelte weisse Begrenzung vermitteln den Eindruck, dass der Radweg hier vorrangig sei. Wenn ich diesen Radweg nehme muss ich immer warten, bis die Autoschlange vorbei ist. Rüber lässt einen (fast) niemand. Erzwingen würde ich es auch nicht wollen. Ich will nur wissen, wer im Recht ist. Daher die Frage 

@007ike: kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?

Grüsse nochmal

"hans-albert"


----------



## Lenzman (30. Januar 2005)

@nosh

Rein theorethisch hat das Fahrzeug Vorfahrt , aber da ihr euch schon auf der Fahrbahn befunden habt hätte er warten müßen . Denn das drauflosfahren ist aus meiner Sicht schon fast mutwillig . Ist ja genau dasselbe wenn man mit dem Auto auf die Hauptstraße abbiegt und dann kommt einer und gibt Vollgas .


----------



## Tilman (31. Januar 2005)

Lenzman schrieb:
			
		

> @nosh
> 
> Rein theorethisch hat das Fahrzeug Vorfahrt , .



auch ein Fahrrad ist ein Fahrzeug......

Im übrigen wäre es trotz aller Beschreibungen sinnvoll, mal Ort und Strasse zu nennen sowie eine Zeichnung anzuhängen. Es soll Leute geben, die seltsame Fahrradwegeführungen fotografisch sammeln.


----------



## 007ike (31. Januar 2005)

hans-albert schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> und Danke für die Antworten bisher.
> 
> ...



Klar StVo!
Übrigens ist die Fahrbahnmarkierung ein Verkehrszeichen und gilt genau wie ein Schild. Daher gibt es zu dieser Markierung für den Autofahrer nur noch den Hinweis auf Radfahrer. Das die dann Vorfahrt haben sollte ihm die Markierung sagen.


----------



## Tilman (31. Januar 2005)

Väterchen Rost schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der radweg die strasse quert, "die richtung wechselt", dann haben die autofahrer vorfahrt, müssen sich aber aber mit besonderer vorsicht nähern. "fahrrad-zebrasteifen" gibts nicht.
> (klingt irgendwie nach anpirschen.)
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das genauso. Auch die VwV zu Zeichen 138 gibt da nicht mehr her. Also keine Vorfahrt. Auch wird die Sache für die Autofahrer, die die Kurve links herum fahren, mit der Übersichtlichkeit problematisch.



> VwV zu Zeichen 138 »Radfahrer kreuzen«
> 
> 1
> 
> ...



Die Markierung des Radweges ist zwar nicht zu unterschätzen, dürfte aber eventuell sogar einen Fall eines Verstoßes gegen VwV zu §39 StVO darstellen, nach dem Verkehrszeichen (wozu aich eine Markierung gehört) nicht widersprüchlich sein dürfen.  Demnach sollen Verkehrszeichen, Markierungen, Verkehrseinrichtungen den Verkehr sinnvoll lenken, einander nicht widersprechen und so den Verkehr sicher führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBrad (31. Januar 2005)

Denke Tilman hat Recht. Fraglich wäre, ob allein die rote Radwegsmarkierung dem Radfahrer eine Vorfahrt sichert. Ich glaube nicht, bin aber auch kein Experte auf dem Gebiet (ein Blick ins Gesetz erleichtert die Rechtsfindung erheblich  ). Von daher hat theoretisch der Autofahrer Vorfahrt und die Radwegsführung ist einer von diesen skurrilen verkehrsplanerischen Auswüchsen die man öfter mal sieht.

Hier in DD gibts eine Strasse mit rotem Radweg rechts, zu der im Verlauf von rechts eine weitere Spur hinzukommt, die Strasse verläuft dann zweispurig weiter. In der Kurve wo die Strasse zweispurig wird hört der Radweg dann zwischen den Spuren auf. Hab noch keinen getroffen der da langgefahren wäre...


----------



## Tilman (31. Januar 2005)

TheBrad schrieb:
			
		

> ein Blick ins Gesetz erleichtert die Rechtsfindung erheblich  .



Das Gesetz (StVG) bringt uns da schon mal gar nicht weiter 

Sorry


----------



## TheBrad (31. Januar 2005)

Hab mich belesen.
So wie es sich für mich darstellt, ist die Markierung (und zwar die weiße, gestrichelte Linie, nicht der rote Belag) ein Verkehrszeichen (340) und darf als Leitlinie erstmal grundsätzlich überfahren werden. §42 StVO sagt außredem:


> wird am rechten Fahrbahnrand ein Schutzstreifen für Radfahrer so markiert, dann dürfen andere Fahrzeuge die Markierung bei Bedarf überfahren; eine Gefährdung von Radfahrern ist dabei auszuschließen. Der Schutzstreifen kann mit Fahrbahnmarkierungen (Sinnbild "Radfahrer", § 39 Abs. 3) gekennzeichnet sein.


Ich würde das mal auf diesen Fall erweitern   Das Warnschild sagt auch nichts, da müßte statt des Radlerschildes schon ein Vorfahrtbeachtenschild dastehen damit die Autos stehen bleiben.

Sieht also für mich so aus:
Situation a) Radler fährt auf besagt Stelle zu und nichts spricht für ihn dagegen die Strasse auf diesem Radweg zu überqueren: Auto muss warten, weil sonst Gefährdung.
Situation b) Auto kann drüberfahren, ohne den Radfahrer zu gefährden, z.B. weil er weit genug weg ist: Warum nicht.
Situation c) jede Menge Autos fahren im Sekundentakt drüber, Radfahrer steht ratlos da und wartet: Autos dürfen fahren, der Radler steht ja nur rum   

Ist halt eine blöde Stelle, die hoffentlich nicht allzu stark befahren und wahrscheinlich mit Absicht so unklar geregelt ist. Im Zweifel greift dann §1.

Edit: Ein abgesenkter Bordstein ist da aber nicht, oder?


----------



## hans-albert (31. Januar 2005)

Hi nochmal,

... und in wirklichkeit ist die Radwegeführung an der Stelle noch unlogischer. Ich habe versucht, ein entsprechendes Detail aus dem Stadtplan heraus zu heben, es ist aber immer noch nicht vollständig. 

Der Radweg kommt unten links parallel zur Straße, die dann zur Autobahnauffahrt wird. Im Rechtsknick der Straße überquert der Radweg die Straße, ist in rot draufgemalt mit der weissen gestrichelten Linie rechts und links. Dann geht es zwischen Auf-und Abfahrt der Anschlußstelle 150 [edit; sorry, hatte 151 geschrieben] runter auf das Niveau der Autobahn und die Abfahrt wird dabei unterquert.

Lustiger wird es noch, wenn man weiss, dass neben der Straße gar kein reiner Radweg ist, sondern eine baulich getrennter Fahrbahnteil der gleichen Straße, der den Anliegerverkehr zu den Nebenstraßen führt, und ausserdem für Fahrräder freigegeben ist. 10 Meter vor der Überquerung müssen die Autofahrer entweder unter Vorfahrt achten wieder auf die Hauptfahrbahn oder in das Wohngebiet abbiegen. Der Radverkehr wird die 10 Meter weiter auf dem Bürgersteig geführt (gemeinsamer Fuß/Radweg) und quert dann den Autobahnzubringer. Der rot gekennzeichnete Radweg beginnt also an der Bordsteinkante bzw. endet dort, wenn man von der anderen Richtung kommt.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt. Aufzuzeichnen ist das ganze so gut wie gar nicht. Und die Führung ist so "seltsam", dass sich da anscheinend wirklich keiner auskennt.


@TheBrad: Situation c trifft es ziemlich gut. Da ist im Feierabendverkehr leider einiges los. Der Bordstein ist an dieser Stelle angesenkt

Danke für die Kommentare jedenfalls
"hans-albert"


----------



## TheBrad (31. Januar 2005)

Kann ja sein dass ich es jetzt falsch verstanden hab, aber wenn der Radweg vom "Fußweg" (also leicht erhöht) kommt und dann mittels abgesenkten Bordsteins auf die Strasse geführt wird muss der Radfahrer natürlich warten!? Dann wärs ja eindeutig.


----------



## hans-albert (1. Februar 2005)

Hi schon wieder,

hab es mir gestern nochmal angesehen. Es ist NOCH verzwickter. Von der einen Richtung kommt der Radweg wirklich vom kombinierten Rad/Fussweg. Der Radweg wird mit einem Richtungsschild "Radfahrer links abbiegen" quer über die Straße genötigt. Für die Fußgänger ist diese Richtungsführung nicht gegeben. Dann geht der Radweg rot markiert über die Straße. Gleich auf der anderen Straßenseite ist der rot markierte Radweg dann als kombinierter Rad/Fussweg (Symbole übereinander) ausgewiesen.

Aus der anderen Richtung kommend ist und bleibt es ein Radweg, bis es wieder auf den Bordstein geht. Ausserdem habe ich das Schild "Fussweg Ende" noch nicht entdeckt, da muss ich nochmal genauer hinsehen und mich auch mal auf die andere Fahrbahnseite bemühen. Wenn da wirklich kein Schild "Fussweg Ende" ist, dann wäre die Sache für mich noch unverständlicher.

Aber Saarbrücken ist voll von solchen Radlerfallen, manche sogar potenziell tödlich. Da hilft nur eins: Schilder Schilder sein lassen und selber denken. Hoffentlich passiert nie was, denn die Rechtslage wird wohl nicht zu klären sein, nur zu interpretieren.

Danke nochmals für die Antworten und Grüsse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten reincke (2. Februar 2005)

bei abgesenkten bordsteinen ist alles klar, damit hat man, von dort kommend, wartepflicht.

übrigens, hans-albert, selbst denken ist überlebenswichtig, wird aber leider vor gericht nicht generell gewürdigt. es gibt hier in berlin ähnliche radlerfallen, einfach ignorieren!
karsten


----------



## nikolauzi (2. Februar 2005)

Das ist echt ein verzwickte Sache...
Meine Sicht der Dinge:
1. eine gestrichelte Linie heißt Vorfahrt gewähren, so, wie eine durchgezogene zum Halten animieren soll (Stopp).
2. der Bordstein spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, denn der ist an jeder Seitenstraße bei Radwegen abgesenkt, und man hat doch (theoretisch) dort Vorfahrt
3. das meiner Meinung nach wichtigste ist die rote Fahrbahnmarkierung, die eine direkte Fortführung des Radwegs ohne Unterbrechung bedeutet.
Damit gilt: dies ist ein Radweg, hier haben Radfahrer Vorrang! Andere Verkehrsteilnehmer dürfen diesen Radweg nur unter gewährung der Vorfahrt queren.

Oder liege ich da falsch (ist ja schon ein paar Jahre her, daß ich das gelernt habe)

Der Nikolauzi


----------

